# Invited to check pics



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Maybe stop by and check out some pics of a meeting that opens in the apiary. We just had our monthly Fun meeting at my local Palm Beach County Bee Keepers Association And had TF aficionado Sam Comfort stopped by and shared






the knowledge. http://www.palmbeachbeekeepers.com


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Is the Sam Comfort that seems to be visiting many events in FL the same Sam Comfort that runs Anarchy Apiaries in upstate NY? 

Thnaks,

Enj.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

No ukulele? (however it is spelled!)

And yes, the picture is of the Sam of Anarchy Apiaries.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

He keeps hives there.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes the one and only. He has peeps in Broward Co and does hive work from Vero Beach to the Keys. I drank some of his mead on the conference last month in the rooftop apiary we had set up as the big money was doing the auction. His nucs blew me away.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

His nucs blew you away? Or his mead blew you away?

I have yet to taste a mead I really enjoy although if you want high alcohol yes I've seen that done in mead.


----------

